# Adult weight for Green Tree frogs



## rosequoll (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I know this is a VERY variable thing based on the actual size of the frog, but I was looking to find out what the average adult weight of a green tree frog should be? Pretty sure it will be a 'between x and y weight" but at least a starting point would be great. =)


----------



## froggyboy86 (May 5, 2012)

A lot depends on the size of the frog and its age. I have several large Green Tree Frogs and they usually fluctuate between 40-50 grams depending on the time of the year. When the big females are gravid they can sometimes get up to 60 grams. 

Aaron


----------



## DionP (May 9, 2012)

Lol funny this has been posted... My brother owns five 4 and a half year old GTFs 3 females and 2 males.. he actually weighed them all today and I have the notes, lol. 
Frog 1- 72 grams
Frog 2- 65 grams
Frog 3- 62 grams
Frog 4- 56 grams
Frog 5- 54 grams


----------



## rosequoll (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! Mine are at approx 35, 43, 45 and 47. The 45 and 47 are both healthy weight, but could be chubbier without being obese. the 43 is definitely chubby enough (he's a small frog) and the 35 is skinny but not unhealthy. He's VERY VERY active so we're feeding him everyday for a while to put on some fat. =)


----------

